# dns error



## chuyanaya (Feb 10, 2005)

My ISP is RoadRunner (satx.rr.com). I am unable to browse with IE. Keep getting DNS error, Server Not Found. ISP claims it's a router problem or a DELL problem nothing they can do. Don't think so, have 2 other computers communicating wirelessly properly. My DELL Inspiron 7000 using Linksys PCMCIA wireless is NOT! Any suggestions?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I also use SATX.rr but it works fine for me. Are you using a router?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You posted in a forum that helps with setting up servers. This more of a Windows issue. What version of Windows do you use? I'll move this thread to the right forum where you'll find the right people to help you.


----------

